# Shears vs scissors



## Irishman (May 13, 2011)

Please forgive what is doubtlessly a stupid question, but when I went to the pet supply store today to look at shears, I was floored by how much they cost. Even mid-range price was at or over $100. I don't need to groom my dogs for a show, but I would like to trim some of their hair in a more precise manner than I can with clippers. How do shears differ from normal scissors?


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 25, 2011)

Irishman said:


> Please forgive what is doubtlessly a stupid question, but when I went to the pet supply store today to look at shears, I was floored by how much they cost. Even mid-range price was at or over $100. I don't need to groom my dogs for a show, but I would like to trim some of their hair in a more precise manner than I can with clippers. How do shears differ from normal scissors?


Yes, they are expensive! However, I have some very good scissors that were under $100. You can find some at either Petedge.com or ryanspet.com. I personally prefer Petedge, the shears seem to be a better quality for about the same price. As far as the difference between regular scissors and dog grooming shears? It's huge, let me just say that. (forgive me, I'm not very good at explaining these type of things. Hopefully it will help.  ) For one thing, shears are built to cut dog hair, and therefore are sharper, giving you a nice smooth finish and keeping their edge longer. Also, you can sort of "customize" their fit by buying shears with different shank lengths, therefore making it easier to balance on your hand, which reduces hand stress/fatigue. Another advantage is that you can buy curved shears, which help in making cute round feet/faces. HTH! Honestly, you would understand better if you tried first normal scissors, then shears...the difference would be more obvious than when I tell you about it.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

Shears are made differently than scissors. Shears are held differently than scissors. Shears have a finger rest, and when held correctly, (thumb and ring finger in holes) the pinky rests on the finger rest, giving you a steadier, safer hand and more control. There are plenty of "decent" shears for well under $100. They may dull faster, but if you are only grooming your dogs at home, you will get plenty out of them before they need sharpening. Just only cut a freshly washed dog..Dirty hair dulls them fast.


----------



## Sighthounds4me (Nov 7, 2010)

I have a pair of shears that I bought for about $60. I didn't want to invest a ton, but wanted to invest *enough*. I like them - they are butter-smooth cutting, and are well-balanced for me. They also have adjustable tension, which is good. They have held an edge so well that in 7 years, I have not needed to sharpen them yet (I do not professionally groom; I simply groom my own dogs). So yes, you can invest a ton (I have heard of shears selling for over $2000!), or a more modest amount.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

I have a pair of shears I baught for $12 at Petco they have plastic handles and a plastic pinkyrest so the quality isn't great, but they have held together well enough for me to groom my two aussies for the past 2 and a half years. Tho the hing is starting to come loose and I need a better pair.


----------



## Sighthounds4me (Nov 7, 2010)

Keechak said:


> I have a pair of shears I baught for $12 at Petco they have plastic handles and a plastic pinkyrest so the quality isn't great, but they have held together well enough for me to groom my two aussies for the past 2 and a half years. Tho the hing is starting to come loose and I need a better pair.


Next time you see Bob (of Bob's Mobile Sharpening), talk to him. He's got great stuff, and it's affordabe!


----------

